# Mallard Chowder



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Made this one this weekend. Turned out great. From outdoors cookbook.

2 cups course chopped green peppers
2 small halepino peppers couse chopped.
2 cups chopped onions
2 garlic cloves minced
2 cups stewed tomatos
1 cup tomato sauce
3-4 fresh tomatoes cut up
1 pound hot italian sausage sliced thin
Breasts from 3 Mallards - 1 inch cubes
1/3 cup flour
olive oil 
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp thyme
1 tsp paprika

Brown lightly floured mallard cubes in olive oil on high heat. Add onions and garlic until they slightly carmelize. Add remaining flour and stir in well. Add all other ingredients and bring to a boil for 10 minutes. Reduce heat and simmer on low heat for 2 hours. This would be great if made ahead of time, put in zip locks and heated in boiling water on a hunting trip.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

this was GRRRRRRRREAT!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I tried it last weekend with three Nodak drake mallards. I used the Johnsonville Italian sausage (same brand/style as Johnsonville brats). I boiled the sausages for about 20 minutes prior to cooking and I also added 2-3 cups of water to the recipe. I fished out most of the Italian sausage and fed it to the neighbor's dog (you should see the brown streaks in his backyard!). Other than that, a bit too spicy but not bad.


----------

